# SATA Kabel



## Munin666 (16. April 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich baue derzeit wie es vielleicht einigen Leuten hier schon durch meinen Beitrag zuvor bekannt sein könnte einen neuen PC auf.
Hierbei wollte ich von Anfang an alles richtig machen, leider hat mich mein Computerladen des Vertrauens im Stich gelassen.

Und zwar brauche ich ein SATA Kabel ohne Clip.
Dies kann der zwar anbieten (für 4,90€) allerdings ist der Winkel in die falsche Richtung.
Hier sieht man welche Richtung ich benötige:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist, wenn es in die selbe Richtung ist, kann ich es nicht einstecken da das Kabel dahinter im Weg ist.
Wenn es einen Clip hat, kriege ich meine Grafikkarte kaum drauf und es sieht aus wie hier.
(Bild veraltet aber beachtet mal den Kühlkörper genau...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weis zufällig jemand woher ich diese bekommen könnte?


----------



## EvilCloud86 (16. April 2014)

auf die schnelle mal gefunden aber schau mal selbst

http://www.amazon.de/Mexxtronics-SA...F8&qid=1397671071&sr=8-12&keywords=sata+kabel


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (16. April 2014)

Hallo,

hier solltest du das geeignete S-ATA Kabel finden:

sata winkel | eBay


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2014)

Schau mal bei Reichelt nach


----------



## Munin666 (16. April 2014)

EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> auf die schnelle mal gefunden aber schau mal selbst
> 
> SATA Datenkabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
Ich glaube du solltest selbst festellen können, das dies hier kein gewinkeltes Kabel ist.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Reichelt nach



Werde ich mal machen, danke...Vielleicht finde ich ja eines wo der Winkel in die richtige Richtung ist.



C0d3ma5t3r schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier solltest du das geeignete S-ATA Kabel finden:
> 
> sata winkel | eBay



Hmm mal schauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

Da wirst du fündig, ich hatte mir dort selbst einen Fundus an verschiedenen Kabeln besorgt und mittlerweile gibt es dort ja auch Rechts / Links gewinkelt


----------



## Munin666 (17. April 2014)

Ich habe mal nach geguckt, dort ist nur eines mit 30cm Länge, dies sind 20cm (und 50cm sind schon knapp) zu wenig.
Außerdem gibt es da nur 1 Kabel was vom Winkel her stimmen würde, allerdings keine Beschreibung in welche Richtung der Winkel geht.
Weshalb das Kabel auch vom Bild abweichen kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

Wo willst du mit den ganzen Kabeln denn hin, nach Vietnam?


----------



## Caduzzz (17. April 2014)

Hi Munin,

ich würde einfach flache nehmen und gut ist erstmal, bei Bedarf, der Optik wegen etc. kann man immer noch umstöpseln.

grüße


----------



## Munin666 (17. April 2014)

In meinem Fractal Design Define XL R2 vom Micro ATX Mainboard zur SSD Festplatte oder DVD Laufwerk verlegen.
Und das ist schon mit 50cm ziemlich knapp.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

Ich habe nur das Corsair Obsidian 650D und selbst dort reichen die bekannten Längen. Die Platten würde ich so verbauen das die Anschlüsse von der Rückseite angebracht werden, so sieht es auch nochmals sauberer aus


----------



## Munin666 (17. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das derzeit bei mir von vorne aus.
Ich könnte kürzere Kabel nehmen und es würde weniger schön aussehen.
Aber ich versuche es so sauber wie möglich zu verkabeln.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. April 2014)

ich sage mal: "damit der Laden läuft" kann man auch erst einmal die "unschönere" Variante nehmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

Die Kabel für PCIe würde ich eher bei dem 24 pol Stecker durchführen oder noch einen Durchbruch höher damit würde man die Zugkräfte der Kabel auf die Karte reduzieren. So wie es aussieht sind ja so schon die S ATA länger als nötig


----------



## Munin666 (17. April 2014)

Ich komme jetzt einfach mal auf eine andere Idee.
Ich hole mir eine PCI Verlängerung und eine PCI (keine PCIe) Karte, womit ich einige SATA Anschlüsse mehr habe.
Dadurch könnte ich zumindest die DVD Laufwerke richtig anschließen.

Wäre dieser Lösungsweg sinnvoll?
Und die PCI Verlängerung damit ich den PCI Anschluss der durch die Grafikkarte verdeckt wird herunter holen kann.

Alternativ auch eine PCIe Verlängerung und die Grafikkarte runter setzen, wäre auch möglich.


----------

